# Gentoo auf (Software-)RAID-5 – was ist mit /boot?

## l3u

Hallo allerseits!

Wenn ich (zwecks Absicherung gegen Hardwareausfall) ein Gentoo-System auf einem RAID-5 installieren will, wie sieht es dann mit der /boot-Partition aus? Es muss doch erstmal ein Kernel gebootet werden, der das RAID zusammensetzt und dann als / mountet, oder? Also brauche ich doch eine Extra-Partition – oder vielmehr eine Extra-Festplatte, auf der der Inhalt von /boot liegt, oder?

Also sprich für ein RAID 5 mindestens vier Festplatten: eine für den Kernel und den Inhalt von /boot (und swap oder sowas) und drei für das RAID, das dann als / gemountet wird. Die Platte für /boot wiederum ist ja dann aber _nicht_ mit Redundanz gegen einen Hardwareausfall gefeit.

Oder brauche ich ein ganzes System, das nicht auf einem RAID liegt?

----------

## firefly

wenn du auch die root partition aufs raid legen möchtest brauchst du eine initrd welche das Raid zumindestens für "/" initialisiert/aktiviert

Wobei hier /boot separat sein muss (nicht im Raid kann aber auf eine der Platten sein)

Mit Grub-2 soll das auch angeblich funktionieren, wenn /boot auf dem raid liegt:

http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/28443/does-grub2-support-putting-boot-on-a-raid5-partition

----------

## l3u

Okay, mal anders gefragt: Wie würde man ein Setup machen, damit es ausfallsicher ist? Also es geht nicht um Performance, sondern darum, dass ohne Weiteres eine Platte abrauchen und man sie dann ohne Datenverlust ersetzen kann.

Mit einem Hardware-RAID hat man ja vom OS aus keine Kontrolle über das, was es tut, oder?

 *Quote:*   

> Yes grub2 is fully raid ( and LVM ) aware. In fact you do not need a separate /boot partition at all; you can just put everything on the raid5.

 

 *Quote:*   

> Note you can also grub-install to all of the drives in the raid5 so that you can boot from any of them.

 

Klingt doch super! Damit wäre ja das komplette System ausfallsicher, oder?! Aber wie bekommt GRUB dann den Kernel, wenn er auf dem RAID liegt? Ich mein, der Kernel baut soch das RAID zusammen. Oder macht GRUB das dann „provisorisch“ und lässt es dann den Kernel „richtig“ machen?

----------

## Max Steel

grub-2 baut sich das RAID zusammen um seine Daten saugen zu können. Dieser Vorgang ist vom Kernel aus einfach nicht präsent also Grub deaktiviert das Raid wieder vor der Übergabe an den Kernel. Dieser baut dann von sich aus das RAID zusammen und startet wie gewohnt das System  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

[quote="l3u"Mit einem Hardware-RAID hat man ja vom OS aus keine Kontrolle über das, was es tut, oder?[/quote]

Kommt auf den Hardware-Raid controller an. Für einige gibt es unter linux auch management tools. Hardware Raids haben den Vorteil, dass das OS/der Bootloader keine Kenntnisse über das Raid braucht um Daten davon zu lesen/darauf schreiben zu können.

Hardware raids haben aber den Nachteil, dass bei einem Ausfall des Controllers der genau gleiche oder  ein kompatibler Controller als Ersatz verwendet werden muss.

z.b. 

$eix -S raid

* sys-apps/raidutils

     Available versions:  0.0.6-r2 {static-libs}

     Homepage:            http://i2o.shadowconnect.com/

     Description:         Utilities to manage i2o/dtp RAID controllers.

* sys-block/afacli

     Available versions:  ~*4.1^mst

     Homepage:            http://linux.dell.com/

     Description:         Dell AACRAID-based PERC RAID controller management tool

* sys-block/arcconf

     Available versions:  ~1.2.20618^md

     Homepage:            http://www.adaptec.com/en-us/downloads/

     Description:         Adaptec RAID Controller Command Line Utility

* sys-block/dellmgr

     Available versions:  ~5.32^mst ~5.32-r1^mst

     Homepage:            http://linux.dell.com/

     Description:         Dell PERC 2/3/4 RAID controller management tool

* sys-block/megacli

     Available versions:  8.02.21^fm ~8.07.07^fm ~8.07.10^fm

     Homepage:            http://www.lsi.com/

     Description:         LSI Logic MegaRAID Command Line Interface management tool

* sys-block/megamgr

     Available versions:  ~5.20-r2^fm

     Homepage:            http://www.lsi.com

     Description:         LSI Logic MegaRAID Text User Interface management tool

* sys-block/megarc

     Available versions:  ~1.11-r1^m {doc}

     Homepage:            http://www.lsi.com

     Description:         LSI Logic MegaRAID Text User Interface management tool

* sys-block/tw_cli

     Available versions:  9.2.1.1^fms ~9.3.0.2^fms ~9.3.0.3^fms ~9.3.0.4^fms 9.4.0^fms ~9.4.0.1^fms 9.4.1.2^fms ~9.4.2^fms ~9.5.0^fms ~9.5.0.1^fms ~9.5.1.1^fms 9.5.2^s ~9.5.3^s ~10.1^fs 10.2^ps

     Homepage:            https://www.3ware.com/3warekb/article.aspx?id=14847

     Description:         3ware SATA+PATA RAID controller Command Line Interface tool

----------

## l3u

Ich hab’s jetzt einfach mal drauf ankommen lassen und eine virtuelle Maschine mit drei Festplatten erstellt. Dann grml gebootet und ein RAID5 daraus gebaut (mit --metadata=0.90) und Gentoo darauf installiert. Dann GRUB2 auf allen Festplatten installiert. Und siehe da: es geht! GRUB holt sich den Kernel aus dem RAID, der baut sich das RAID für / zusammen und bootet das System. Das vollständig auf einem RAID5 liegt. Nicht schlecht :-D

----------

